# R.I.P. Cadvan, my baby boy is gone.



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Cadvan has crossed over the rainbow bridge... :'(
I knew it was gonna happen. He was such a fatty and everytime he heard you open the food bag, he's JUMP up and run...but last night he didn't do that.
He was my first ever rat...over 2 years old. 

Last night I knew something was wrong. He didn't wanna eat, he had trouble walking, he looked very tired, and he would just sit in one place.
BUT-he was more loving than ever. I gave him special cuddles, suspecting it would be some of his last. He sat in my lap, eyes closed, just enjoying the love and giving me kisses as if to say "I knew you'd know it was time, mommy, thankyou." *tears in my eyes*

He was a very special boy. Sometimes when the weather was right, I'd take the little habitat (they one they make for bunnies to play in outside) outside and play with him on the lawn. After he'd figure out he could easily crawl out over the top, it's became a game, and I'd site 5 or 6 feet back, then he'd crawl out and run to me (more like hop). =] <3

To Cad: I love you so much my little baby...Thankyou for being such a good boy, and cheering me up when I was sad. Thankyou for all the cuddles and kisses and boggles. I couldn't look at your cute little face without smiling. Momma will miss you dearly, but I'll see you over the rainbow bridge someday...I'll always be with you. 
Love, Momma <3 <3 <3 <3 

Here's a poem I wrote for you:
THE RAINBOW BRIDGE

We all know what the rainbow bridge is.... a place we cannot yet go,
A place where our love is then stored deep inside until it's own time to show.
They cross the Rainbow Bride alone, with no one by there side,
Until they see us walk half way, our own arms open wide.
Tails wags, ears perk up, and eyes light up with love,
Never again too far away, or to high to reach far up above.
Once again, together forever, nothing separates,
And then you walk together to the other side, past those golden gates!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I get all teary everytime I read this area of the forum. It was a beautiful poem, I'm sure you'll see him again oneday.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

RIP Cadvan 

It sounds like he was a little character and definitely had plenty of fun throughout his life. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for your support.
I just finished burying him...I'm gonna mis my big boy so bad.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I am missing him so much right now...dang it......I just really want to see his little face again, staring at me through the bars of his cage. Then sticking his nose through the bars and playing the "kissing game" where I quickly kiss his nose sticking out, and he jumps back and goes, "woah! what was that!?"
Then we do it all over again, and again. 
.....Why do we only get to keep our precious little gifts from God for a short while???
R.I.P. Cadvan boy. <3 :'(


----------



## Stefan 619 (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry :'( :'


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

=] Thanks everyone. 
I am keeping 2 males named Buck and Calamity from a crecent litter I've had...one of them REALLY looks like Cadvan.


----------



## kyle (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry :'(


----------



## my_ratters (Mar 27, 2009)

sorry poore rat


----------



## musapan (Apr 4, 2009)

As I was reading your story, just when you wrote, "*tears in my eyes*", there were tears in mine, as well. 

I'm so sorry for your loss, the worst thing about rats is how quickly they leave us. *hugs* T_T


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

*agrees with musa*

if i get this upset reading about someone elses loss i dont know how i will ever cope when the day comes that one of my babies pass away. 

im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## spiral (Apr 19, 2009)

grown man /crying like a baby. so sorry for your loss. I lost my baby girl Roxy on Friday morning. I buried her with dandelions because she loved to eat them so.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Woah....its been so long since I came on here and reading about my baby boy Cadvan was difficult, but nice...I'm gad I wrote those memories of him in there. =]
Buck and Cal (the two bucks I said I was keeping) are doing nicely...lol. Cadvan was the father of Buck and Cal and I knew Buck was gonna look like Cadvan. He REALLY does. Down to the size, markings, etc (Cadvan was a HUGE male). 

I miss you lovely squishy one! I'll see you again some time soon! <3 =D


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im so so sorry....


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

2boysloose said:


> I miss you lovely squishy one! I'll see you again some time soon! <3 =D


Hope not *that* soon! ???

Sweet poem btw.


----------



## Changophant (Mar 30, 2008)

I just lost my Oreo and it was the same....she was more loving than ever just like the last moments you and Cadvan had...I think they really know how much we love them even more when they are sick and we are trying to comfort them....RIP...


----------

